# stilts



## gdrwx (Jan 11, 2015)

hi- i want to get stilts and wonder if there are big differences at the price points. e-z stride adjustable 18-30 inch are about $200-approx half of other ones i saw. are they junk? good deal? my guess is they are somewhere in between.


----------



## j&t drywall (Aug 13, 2014)

I just went on eBay and bought a pair of the Pentagon tool stilts that were $90 and their pretty decent. I've had them about 2yrs now and the only thing I did was replaced the calf straps cuz there cheap but other than that no problems.


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

I would recommend durastilts, I've had this pair for 2 years now and they are awesome compared to the cheaper ones. I actually was given them by an old man who couldn't walk on em anymore. They are lightweight compared to the others I've worn which keep the legs a little fresher.


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Ive owned duras and pentagons as well as marshalltown qlt's.

Duras are the best hands down but $300ish. Marshalltown=pentagon=tall guyz= tool pro. They are all chinese and all fairly heavy. I havent had ANY issue with the marshalltown or pentagons though aside from the straps being slick.


----------



## MudMaster (Nov 19, 2008)

I had a pair of Durastilts and the knockoff CircleBrand for 10 years, they are hard on the back, my back was sore everyday. Finally picked up a pair of Marshalltown Skywalker 2.0, and no more pain. The foot of the stilt rolls more like a natural foot, taking away the pain from the lower back. Will never go back to DuraPains again!


----------



## MudMaster (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## automatictools (Mar 15, 2010)

*Yellow toolpro stilts*

I have these and they are magnesium, light and strong. I do not think you can get magnesium stilts made in America. 
The straps are heavy woven cloth (not nylon) and have buckles, not Velcro. They have lasted longer than a pair of pentagon that I had before. I got the pentagon but the soles slicked out and the straps tuned into rope in a week. By the timei tried to replace them the price was more than the yellow toolpro ones I have now. I do not see the toolpro everywhere so I am not sure where to get them.


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

automatictools said:


> I have these and they are magnesium, light and strong. I do not think you can get magnesium stilts made in America.
> The straps are heavy woven cloth (not nylon) and have buckles, not Velcro. They have lasted longer than a pair of pentagon that I had before. I got the pentagon but the soles slicked out and the straps tuned into rope in a week. By the timei tried to replace them the price was more than the yellow toolpro ones I have now. I do not see the toolpro everywhere so I am not sure where to get them.


Marshalltown shoes fit and are a great improvement on your pentagons. The straps are junk as were the original shoes.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Marshalltown stilts rock ...and its all I will use


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Till they break and you bust your ass.there pos


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Till they break and you bust your ass.there pos


ok ...I have had them bust on me....but they fixed them for me and I am 270 so I think thats my bad


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Till they break and you bust your ass.there pos


I can't remember the last time I bought a Marshall tool that wasn't a POS!


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

who wants to be crippled by 40?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

eazyrizla said:


> who wants to be crippled by 40?


i am 44


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> i am 44


Old fart


----------



## Mark Hammond II (Feb 7, 2015)

Magnesium double leg sur stilts are what my guys use and they seem to love them. They don't complain about their feet or legs being tired at the end of the day like the old single legs.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Mark Hammond II said:


> Magnesium double leg sur stilts are what my guys use and they seem to love them. They don't complain about their feet or legs being tired at the end of the day like the old single legs.


Me too :thumbsup:


----------



## gdrwx (Jan 11, 2015)

thanks for valuable info guys!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> ok ...I have had them bust on me....but they fixed them for me and I am 270 so I think thats my bad


You'll think more about it when you get really hurt .I had my first pair break and shattered my knee cap on the corner of a gang box .the 2.1 are even bigger pieces of crap latch broke before they were even on my legs.never walk right again


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> You'll think more about it when you get really hurt .I had my first pair break and shattered my knee cap on the corner of a gang box .the 2.1 are even bigger pieces of crap latch broke before they were even on my legs.never walk right again


ok ...but I have no worrys. just like my truck I kick my tires before I drive and tap my brakes when I leave my drive way 

I inspect my stilts before I strap up !!!!


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

is it worth it? jest saying... 

I got them. use them if I need the job that bad.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> ok ...but I have no worrys. just like my truck I kick my tires before I drive and tap my brakes when I leave my drive way
> 
> I inspect my stilts before I strap up !!!!


You can kick all the tires you want .my footplate broke right in half no warning .


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> You can kick all the tires you want .my footplate broke right in half no warning .


I know it did...


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

sdrdrywall said:


> You can kick all the tires you want .my footplate broke right in half no warning .


Same here. Still using the replacements they sent me.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

mine snapped at the footplate, went down hard. I got replacements that I thoroughly inspect, had to replace foot straps as they started to split, but had the toe strap snap without warning. Very dangerous stilts those marshalltowns . I need to get rid of them but cant afford new ,( not marshalltowns ), ones yet


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I've never bought anything from Marshall town that was worth 2 cents ! 

It's all made in China !


----------



## BowieMarshalltown (Jul 18, 2013)

moore said:


> I've never bought anything from Marshall town that was worth 2 cents !
> 
> It's all made in China !


That couldn't be any further from the truth Moore. Most of our products are made in one of our 3 manufacturing facilities here in the USA.


----------



## aaron (Jun 19, 2013)

I haven't had a problem with my skywalker stilts, always am careful with adjusting height locks, try not to exceed the max weight by too much, I find they are comfy and have served me well


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

BowieMarshalltown said:


> That couldn't be any further from the truth Moore. Most of our products are made in one of our 3 manufacturing facilities here in the USA.


Why all the junk metal?


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

BowieMarshalltown said:


> That couldn't be any further from the truth Moore. Most of our products are made in one of our 3 manufacturing facilities here in the USA.


I'm sorry you respond to your tools not being made in China , but fail to respond to the serious danger your stilts have caused to people, by there constant failures?


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

BowieMarshalltown said:


> That couldn't be any further from the truth Moore. Most of our products are made in one of our 3 manufacturing facilities here in the USA.


Sent you a PM concerning my 1.0's.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

nodnarb said:


> Sent you a PM concerning my 1.0's.


Did you give him good directions on which dumpster it was?


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

loving it lol


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

moore said:


> Did you give him good directions on which dumpster it was?


Ended up with a new pair, got em in the mail Saturday. They even let me keep my old ones around long enough to where I wouldn't be stuck without any, I'll send em out sometime this week Jim. 

Can say what you want about their products but I'm pleased with the customer service I received. FWIW I had no rivet failures like you had, just some premature gapping of tubes. We resolved the issue and I ended up with a new pair (even after insisting I only need tubes), dreading getting em adjusted and all that.


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

moore said:


> Did you give him good directions on which dumpster it was?


Ended up with a new pair, got em in the mail Saturday. They even let me keep my old ones around long enough to where I wouldn't be stuck without any, I'll send em out sometime this week Jim. 

Can say what you want about their products but I'm pleased with the customer service I received. FWIW I had no rivet failures like you had, just some premature gapping of tubes.


----------

